# Firefox or Google Chrome



## jawyman (Nov 3, 2009)

I have been using Google Chrome on one of my older laptops and I really like it. I use Firefox on all my other computers and I have to I am know longer certain about Firefox. Would you all please share your opinions? Thanks.


----------



## dr_parsley (Nov 3, 2009)

Firefox is bloated, especially if you have too many addons, but as at the last time I looked, Chrome still lacks some fundamental business-critical features such as printing formatting options. Also, I feel Google ought not to be too easily trusted.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 3, 2009)

I had a few problems with the Google Chrome not loading pages. I had to reload them often so I went back to Firefox. This was within the last few weeks. I don't have that problem with IE, Firefox, or Opera.


----------



## Webservant (Nov 3, 2009)

Chrome is fast but there is no compelling reason I can see to use it over Firefox or even IE.


----------



## Contra Marcion (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm a devoted Mac user, so I have no dog in this fight - For what it's worth, Firefox is my default browser on my MacBook.


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 3, 2009)

I have Firefox on my Mac. It works well on certain sites that seem to skew data with large print (my selection of size) on Safari. The Weather Channel works flawless with Firefox, but the text overlaps the pictures with Safari. I tried the others (Chrome & Opera ...don't recall if it was on my old pc laptop or this mini) but have a gravitation toward Firefox.


----------



## Casey (Nov 3, 2009)

Whatever bloat you might be experiencing in Firefox is probably due to the add-ons you've loaded into it. If you disable them, you shouldn't have a problem. You don't have the option of add-ons in Chrome.


----------



## Skyler (Nov 3, 2009)

I like the addons in Firefox. I have trouble with Chrome freezing with my current hardware/software configuration, which is why I don't use it.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 3, 2009)

I really like Chrome. It's faster and much less "bloated" than Firefox. I use it on all my computers now.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Nov 3, 2009)

I really like Chrome a lot - have been using it for about a year now. It's easy to use, and I like being able to type search queries directly into the address bar. It's also much less jumbled than Firefox...


----------



## Matthew1034 (Nov 3, 2009)

Chrome is fantastic on any netbook or laptop with a small screen (as it is super compact -- it takes about 4 add-ons to get FF about as compact). Also, it renders JavaScript incredibly fast. With StrokeIt, you can add mouse-gesture functionality to Chrome as well as to any version of Windows you use.

Chrome does lack in certain features (print formatting, configuration, etc.), but it is an excellent browser overall. Also, I have been very hesitant over the past few years regarding what kind of information I share with Google, but I've gotten to the point that any harm Google can cause with your info (knowing where you've been) is small compared to what harm ISPs and even Facebook cause.


----------



## Casey (Nov 3, 2009)

Incidentally, I can't run Chrome on my PC because Google hasn't released an officially stable version for my OS yet.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 3, 2009)

Chrome is nice but I can't use Roboform with it so it's a non-starter. Roboform did release a Beta with the Chromium browser (open source version of Chrome) but it crashes constantly.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 3, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Chrome is nice but I can't use Roboform with it so it's a non-starter. Roboform did release a Beta with the Chromium browser (open source version of Chrome) but it crashes constantly.


Same here. I only have Chrome installed for use with Google Apps docs. It allows me to have those open in a separate process and window.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 3, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > Chrome is nice but I can't use Roboform with it so it's a non-starter. Roboform did release a Beta with the Chromium browser (open source version of Chrome) but it crashes constantly.
> ...



I was just checking to see if they updated their Chromium version. No joy. But I did notice they have a free iPhone app for Roboform. Did you get that Fred?


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 3, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Semper Fidelis said:
> ...



Yes. It works with the Roboform online. It is very nice. Allows you to easily login to sites using the iPhone.


----------



## Edward (Nov 3, 2009)

I voted Firefox. Google doesn't have a good track record when it comes to privacy. 

[Thread viewed and comment posted with the Sea Monkey browser.] 

The SeaMonkey Project


----------



## jawyman (Nov 3, 2009)

Matthew1034 said:


> Chrome is fantastic on any netbook or laptop with a small screen (as it is super compact -- it takes about 4 add-ons to get FF about as compact). Also, it renders JavaScript incredibly fast. With StrokeIt, you can add mouse-gesture functionality to Chrome as well as to any version of Windows you use.
> 
> Chrome does lack in certain features (print formatting, configuration, etc.), but it is an excellent browser overall. Also, I have been very hesitant over the past few years regarding what kind of information I share with Google, but I've gotten to the point that any harm Google can cause with your info (knowing where you've been) is small compared to what harm ISPs and even Facebook cause.



So, Matt, you would recommend Chrome for a netbook?


----------



## David (Nov 3, 2009)

I started using Chrome a few weeks ago, rather than Firefox. I've been a big fan of Firefox for years, especially for the plugins, but it has become quite bloated over time. What finally made me switch was the Adblock+ extension, my favourite ad blocker, becoming available for Chrome. It is still a little bit limited, but for the most part, does a great job.

It's also worth noting that the version of Chrome you download from the official site isn't the latest and greatest. There is a much newer version on the bleeding edge, but it may come at the price of stability. I haven't had any problems with it yet, and am really enjoying the benefits.

The official tool for unlocking the latest 'Dev' version of Chrome can be downloaded at Using the Channel Changer (Chromium Developer Documentation). Lifehacker also published The Power User's Guide to Google Chrome, a guide that might introduce a few Chrome features you didn't know about.


----------



## Matthew1034 (Nov 4, 2009)

jawyman said:


> Matthew1034 said:
> 
> 
> > Chrome is fantastic on any netbook or laptop with a small screen (as it is super compact -- it takes about 4 add-ons to get FF about as compact). Also, it renders JavaScript incredibly fast. With StrokeIt, you can add mouse-gesture functionality to Chrome as well as to any version of Windows you use.
> ...



Jeff, I do give a high recommendation for Chrome on a netbook, especially paried with StrokeIt (if you like mouse-gestures). I've been running Chrome beta on my Dell Mini 9 (Windows 7 Pro) for the last two months and it has become almost invisible in terms of how well it runs -- I never have any problems with it, it just does its job.

When I need to print a shipping label through PayPal (or some other document), I just flick open IE for the task and that's it. Chrome 4 has a handy bookmark sync. feature which allows you to keep your bookmarks sync'd between desktop and laptop.

FTR, I'm not a Google fan-boy -- I've used Mozilla for the past couple years -- Google has just made a good product.

-----Added 11/3/2009 at 11:29:27 EST-----



David said:


> There is a much newer version on the bleeding edge, but it may come at the price of stability.
> 
> The official tool for unlocking the latest 'Dev' version of Chrome can be downloaded at Using the Channel Changer (Chromium Developer Documentation).



David, is the "Dev" version the same as the beta available at FileHippo?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 4, 2009)

Chrome is wicked fast, but until it has the ability to lock a tab in place and open all clicked links in a new tab (as I can do with a Firefox add-in Tab-Mix Plus), I cannot move to it as my main browser. I hate having to use extra keys or dragging a link to the link address field to accomplish the same thing I can do with a single mouse click using Firefox. It also annoys me that Chrome does not support the Wordsearch8 Instaverse utility so I can see popups of cited Scripture verses (a useful utility for PB since PB does not use RefTagger). Chrome does not support the Logos RefTagger pop-up for cited Scripture verses used on so many other blogs and discussion forums.

AMR


----------



## Matthew1034 (Nov 4, 2009)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Chrome is wicked fast, but until it has the ability to lock a tab in place and open all clicked links in a new tab (as I can do with a Firefox add-in Tab-Mix Plus), I cannot move to it as my main browser. I hate having to use extra keys or dragging a link to the link address field to accomplish the same thing I can do with a single mouse click using Firefox. It also annoys me that Chrome does not support the Wordsearch8 Instaverse utility so I can see popups of cited Scripture verses (a useful utility for PB since PB does not use RefTagger). Chrome does not support the Logos RefTagger pop-up for cited Scripture verses used on so many other blogs and discussion forums.
> 
> AMR



Good critique. I'd love to lock, freeze, and reload-all my tabs, too! TMP was one of the must-have add-ons for FF.

Just to note, Chrome emphasizes the context menu to avoid add-ons, so to open any link in a new tab, you right click the link and the new tab option is at the top of the context menu, and the same can be done with bookmarks and the bookmarks bar. I used QuickDrag on FF and was used to just dragging links anywhere to open in a new tab, but now the right click thing works just as well -- just had to change my habit (which isn't fun).


----------



## Timothy William (Nov 4, 2009)

I use Firefox as my primary browser and switch between Chrome and Opera as a secondary browser.


----------



## David (Nov 4, 2009)

Matthew1034 said:


> David said:
> 
> 
> > There is a much newer version on the bleeding edge, but it may come at the price of stability.
> ...


Actually, I do believe it is. I hadn't seen the Dev version of Chrome available elsewhere before.


----------



## Athaleyah (Nov 4, 2009)

I use Firefox primarily, NoScript has saved me from malware a couple of times. This is in Ubuntu linux. When I boot Windows, which is rare, I normally use Chrome because my computer is especially slow in Windows.


----------



## Jake (Nov 4, 2009)

Opera!


----------



## jawyman (Nov 4, 2009)

I just wanted to chime back in and thank you all for your responses. It is very helpful to read your critiques to make a better more educated decision.


----------

